# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vergoeding Melatonine

## margit

Beste medicity,
>
>Vanaf dat mijn zoon geboren was heeft hij problemen gehad met slapen (zijn bioritme). Jarenlang heb ik met hem getobt. Heel vaak er uit 's nachts er uit. 's Avonds niet kunnen slapen tot laat. Vorig jaar heeft mijn zoon 
>meegedaan aan een slaaponderzoek en daar kwam uit dat hij delayed sleep phase syndrom heeft. Men heeft hem toen melatonine voorgeschreven. hij krijgt een half tabletje elke avond en het helpt fantastisch. Hij heeft ineens een normaal slaapritme.
>
>Nu krijg ik van de IZA te horen dat zij de melatonine niet willen vergoeden bij het delayed sleep phase syndrom. Waarom niet? Het is het enige wat helpt. Wat ervoor zorgt dat mijn zoon weer fit op school zit en niet elke dag moe is. Ik ben toch niet voor niets verzekerd?

----------


## Pientje

Nee, alternatieve geneesmiddelen krijg je vaak niet of maar voor een deel vergoed.

----------


## Elizabeth

Dit klopt helaas.
Ik krijg nu ook melatonine voor mijn slaapgebrek maar het wordt niet vergoed.
Bewaar gewoon alle bonnen en dan kun je het volgend jaar aftrekken van de belasting.

vriendelijke groetjes Elizabeth

----------


## Luuss0404

*Voorgeschreven medicijnen*
U mag de kosten meetellen van medicijnen die door een arts zijn voorgeschreven en die door Nederlandse artsen als medicijnen worden beschouwd. Ook homeopathische medicijnen kunnen daaronder vallen.
*
Huisapotheek*
U mag voor uw huisapotheek (zoals aspirine, laxeermiddelen, pleisters en verband) een vast bedrag van € 23 per persoon per jaar meetellen. Als u bijvoorbeeld getrouwd was en een kind verzorgde dat jonger was dan 27 jaar, dan mag u dus 3 x € 23 = € 69 meetellen.

http://www.belastingdienst.nl/partic...tml#P175_12218 LET WEL GELDT VOOR 2008!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook jarenlang mn melatonine zelf betaald, kreeg 2 tabletjes van 5 mg per dag
dure bizzniss, nu heeft onze zorgverzekeraar besloten om het te vergoeden alleen als het via de internetapotheek gaat, ws is het daar goedkoper, je kunt daar niet hoger bestellen dan 3 mg, maar dan bestel je gewoon meer, moet arts wel op recept zetten.
ik zit bij groene land met 4 sterren, volgend jaar ga ik zeker naar een ander, deze is voor mij niet handig omdat ik medicatie soorten krijg zoals concerta en melatonine en valdoxan wat maar voor een paar maanden vergoed wordt.
ik had nooit zin om alles uit te zoeken maar hoor nu dingen over andere verzekeringen die die middelen wel volledig vergoeden.
ik moet dus gewoon kijken wat ik nodig heb in mijn leven en daaraan de verzekeraar aanpassen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Barbara,
Ja het loont echt om verzekeraars te vergelijken, alhoewel het soms een doolhof lijkt door wat wel en niet vergoed wordt, wat het allemaal kost en allemaal rare voorwaarden en dat kost veel tijd en werk om uit te zoeken... :Frown: 
Mijn homeopathische Vit B12 tabletten en homeopathische hooikoortstabletten worden niet vergoed, maar mijn huisarts geloofd ook niet in homeopathie dus die schrijft zulke dingen zeker niet voor, dus betaal ik dat zelf wel!

----------

